# Wonderful birth story



## mamato2more

But, I will throw in a major tissue warning!

https://enjoyingthesmallthings.blogspot.com/2010/01/nella-cordelia-birth-story.html


----------



## camocutie2006

:cry: Amazing. Wonderful story!


----------



## Parkep

wow, i cried!! what a wonderful moving story.


----------



## 3 girlies

wow, amazing. 

& absolutely beautiful photos!


----------



## Katieeeee

That was lovely :cry: Such a beautiful lady and gorgeous little baby.


----------



## jojo2605

Wow what an incredibly moving story, you weren't kidding about the tissues! I cried like a baby. 

What a precious, beautiful little girl she is and how lucky is she to be born into such a wonderful family


----------



## dizzyisacow

such a beautiful story! no words to desribe it.


----------



## Tegans Mama

I can't imagine what it must be like to find out your baby is 'different' after they are born, when you are face to face with that child. It must be so hard to be faced with a new baby, and come to terms with it. :cry:


----------



## special_kala

what a wonderfull story and a beautifull little girl


----------



## steffi2

I am so glad I found this thread, as you got me hooked on reading this blog. I clicked on the site last night and have been reading it with tears in my eyes for one moment and smiles the next. I love the way she writes and the photos are incredible. I am now reading her past blogs. She has a beautiful and loving family and an amazing support group of friends. Her 2 girls are just too precious.


----------



## Groovychick

Thank you for sharing your story. :hugs:


----------



## Adanma

Oh my goodness I'm crying like a baby! What a sweet story! And it puts into words just how you feel once you have "the diagnosis." The pain, the guilt, the mourning, the guilt, and the eventual acceptance of the circumstance. It's natural and normal to go through those things, but boy you can feel so alone. I'm so happy that family and friends banded together and held this family when they needed them most. That little girl is going to bring so much joy. Thank you for sharing!

Adanma


----------

